# My 48" x 72" Simple Layout



## NAJ

Just getting back into model trains since 1975 and due to space and financial restraints I am building a simple oval with a rail yard on Elmers Foam Board (so it can be moved easily).

Still waiting for some supplies to arrive and then I will be laying roadbed, earth/grass and ballasting.

Pics to follow.


----------



## /6 matt

do you have a track plan?


----------



## NAJ

Yes.
I did lay it all out on the foamboard to see how it would look and at this point only marked the mainline to lay the roadbed which I am still waiting for. (Scheduled delivery is Friday)
Just an oval with 4 non-powered turnouts that end with bumpers and sections of straight track in the middle as a staging/storage area.
Even though it is small it will be crowded with 4 loco's and 29 pieces of rolling stock.
It will also have 2 freight stations, 6 track shanties, roadway that runs along the front of the layout with road construction taking place, telephone poles, street lights (not powered),traffic lights (not powered), tree's along the roadway to separate the road from the mainline, construction/rail workers and some other items as I go along.


----------



## /6 matt

sounds great man but :ttiwwop:


----------



## NAJ

/6 matt said:


> sounds great man but :ttiwwop:


Yes I Know...
I am waiting for one more locomotive before I take pics of the trains and waiting for more supplies (roadbed, ballast) before I take pics of the foamboard with the mainline shown.
Should be here tomorrow according to tracking if USPS will leave them at my door, all depends on the mail carrier of the day.

The spurs and yards will be shown later as I plan to landscape the entire board before ballasting and laying the spur and yard track.

Here are a couple of pics I took the other day of the foamboard and trains and supplies that were posted in the "your work area" thread.
Added one more boxcar and two more tankers since then.


----------



## bluenavigator

Can see lot of oil tanks. Plan to have oil refinery on the layout?


----------



## NAJ

No room for a refinery, just love tankers, most of them will be sitting in the yard.
Since this is a first build for me personally(since 1975)and small(live in a single bedroom apartment so this has to be able to slide under a couch when done) going with something simple, but now that you have put the thought in my mind it is something for me to think about and consider for the future.
For now I am going to finish this out as I planned it and see how it looks when done.

I have three 6 year old grandsons that have small layouts that I helped them with and to be honest, I would rather spend the money on them for their layouts than on myself for a different layout than I had planned and purchased materials for already.


----------



## NAJ

Everything arrived so I can get started.
Tomorrow night I will probably glue down the roadbed.
Even though the layout is small building it will be a slow process because I spend my days off with my Grandkids.

LOCOMOTIVES AND ROLLING STOCK









FOAMBOARD WITH ROADBED AND MAINLINE TRACK LAYED OUT


----------



## NAJ

Glued down roadbed and track, will test track tomorrow morning and if there are no problems I will tape the track tomorrow and start painting the foamboard and laying earth/grass on Monday night.
Started practice ballasting on my test track, going to let it dry over the weekend.


----------



## Cycleops

Where's the yard going to be?


----------



## NAJ

4 dead end turnouts and the yard/storage tracks will be in between them, should be enough track to hold 30 cars.


----------



## NAJ

2 Small setbacks, nothing major or concerning...
Ran out of dirt for landscaping, new supply will be here by Monday.
After soaking what landscaping was on with wet water then scenic cement, after the foam board dried it curled up on the edges so I will attach it to 1/4" Medium Density Fiberboard which I will probably pick up this weekend.
Has to remain lightweight so it can easily be moved.


----------



## smarcus3

Good luck!


----------



## NAJ

smarcus3 said:


> Good luck!


Thanks

Could not get the earth and grass to glue properly so I am starting over.

When I put a small platform together back in the 70's I do not remember gluing the base dirt to the plywood and I did not even know ballast existed (if it did, no internet in 76) so it was not as difficult for me or at least I do not remember it being difficult.

When I did the small platforms for my three 6 year old grandsons I did not ballast and on my Daughter In Laws recommendation we used outdoor green turf for the landscape so again, no problems.

Scenic Cement and Ballasting are all new to me and I am learning and making mistakes as I go.


----------



## Big Ed

NAJ said:


> Thanks
> 
> Could not get the earth and grass to glue properly so I am starting over.
> 
> Scenic Cement and Ballasting are all new to me and I am learning and making mistakes as I go.


I never liked Scenic cement, I always use Elmer's white glue and dilute it with warm water.
I think it is cheaper too.


----------



## NAJ

I did start over, went slightly smaller with the platform, 48" x 55" so it can slide under the couch when not being used.

I am using Mod Podge Matte Medium 3 - 1 mix in a 32 oz fine mist spray bottle with a couple of drops of dish detergent.
Still spraying with Water/Alcohol mix before spraying the cement.
Almost done with the Ground Cover but not posting any pics until Ballasting is done just in case it gets screwed up.
May use a 50/50 mix of Water and Elmers School Glue for the Ballast because the School Glue will come loose again if you wet it and normal Elmers will not.

Going to take my time with the Ballast so should be done within the next couple of weeks...Hopefully.


----------



## NAJ

Plans changed again..Wish I could make up my mind...
Had an idea(ow, head hurts) and put it into place, was able to rearrange some furniture, get the platform up off the floor and onto a table so it will now be 48" x 72", still in the planning/gathering stages.


----------



## Big Ed

NAJ said:


> May use a 50/50 mix of Water and Elmers School Glue for the Ballast because the School Glue will come loose again if you wet it and normal Elmers will not.


The "normal" Elmers glue will come loose when water is applied too?
Unless maybe you are talking about using it full strength with out water mixed in?


----------



## NAJ

Big Ed said:


> The "normal" Elmers glue will come loose when water is applied too?
> Unless maybe you are talking about using it full strength with out water mixed in?


I went to the Elmers website to find out the difference between normal Glue All and School Glue.
According to the Elmers website the difference is the School Glue is Non-Toxic and will come loose after hardening if wet with water so it will wash out of clothing and the Glue All will not come loose once it completely hardens.

True/False???


----------



## NAJ

NAJ said:


> Plans changed again..Wish I could make up my mind...
> Had an idea(ow, head hurts) and put it into place, was able to rearrange some furniture, get the platform up off the floor and onto a table so it will now be 48" x 72", still in the planning/gathering stages.


Table is too small for a 72" long platform, no support on the ends so I need to either find a way to support the ends while still being able to move it around to work on it or find a different table.
I do not eat meals at this table, it was being used for my computer and printer which I moved.
I will be looking for an inexpensive folding table, they make nice 5' tables but they are only 27.5" wide, wide enough to support 48" wide platform???

Like I said, still in the planning stages.


----------



## NAJ




----------



## Cycleops

The problem is it is not supported at the ends and board is too thin to support itself. Best plan is to put some wooden battening on the back forming a grid otherwise it will flex too much.


----------



## DonR

Agree with Cycleops.

A layout table that size needs
stable framework. Get some 1 X 3 lumber
and build a frame with L legs in the corners,
all screwed or bolted together. Avoid nails. Add 1X3 flat
legs at midpoint front and back.

Don


----------



## NAJ

Unfortunately I am not a carpenter, have very poor skills with wood nor do I have the room or power tools to build something like that. I need to be able to move the platform around easily to gain access to all sides while working on it, that was the purpose of going thin and lightweight.
Will figure it out and will probably make mistakes and learn as I go.
Keep you posted.


----------



## Big Ed

NAJ said:


> I went to the Elmers website to find out the difference between normal Glue All and School Glue.
> According to the Elmers website the difference is the School Glue is Non-Toxic and will come loose after hardening if wet with water so it will wash out of clothing and the Glue All will not come loose once it completely hardens.
> 
> True/False???


I don't know about using it at full strength if it will dissolve with water. 
But I use a heavy almost 50/50 mix and it will loosen with water. Well maybe it is a 40% glue 60% water solution. I just eyeball what I think is good. 
I will admit I probably can lessen the glue a bit, my mix might be a little overkill. 

I don't worry about getting out of my clothes.


----------



## NAJ

Looks like the table is going to work well (knock on wood), it is stable, secure and lying flat.

Next is track design and possible more track and manual turnouts, do not know yet.
More to follow.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

I used that thin foam board and now I wish that I had either 1) used thicker foam or 2) laid down cork road bed. My layout is more noisy than I like. The table looks good. Good luck with your project!


----------



## DonR

One of the problems you'll run into using a full table to support
your layout is running wiring. Maybe you could attach some
sort of runner under the top that would allow some access
under it. Another possibility is to wire it with it leaning 
against something so you'll have full access.

Don


----------



## NAJ

This is going to be a simple DC layout with no wiring other than from the transformer to the terminal track.


----------



## NAJ

Finally back and past the problem points of ground cover and ballast.
Layout size has been changed since original design and is now 48" x 72".

TRACK DESIGN (The spurs are insulated and non-functional, did not like the look of the roadbed after it was ballasted on last attempt so I decided to not use any on this layout)









INITIAL BASE GROUND COVER


















BALLAST AND FINAL GROUND COVER(Did not like the look of the ballast, does not look like individual rock to me so I covered it with dirt)









ADDED ROADWAY, CONSTRUCTION SITE AND FIRST BUILDING (On Asphalt)




























Next step is to finish my other buildings and structures.
Trackside Shanties, Maintenance Shed, Freight Stations, etc. 
I am going to build a fence and place it between the gas station and tracks.


----------



## Gramps

It's shaping up nicely. What did you use for the road by the gas station?


----------



## NAJ

Gramps said:


> It's shaping up nicely. What did you use for the road by the gas station?


Thank You.

Black Foam Pad from Walmart, 33 cents.

Started adding some vehicles, rail signs and crossings and the trains.
Still have to assemble and paint the buildings, add tree's/shrubs, telephone poles and people.


----------



## NAJ

Added street and rail yard signs, traffic lights, another shanty, lamps by the two shanties and the telephone poles by the roadway(they are not wired yet).


----------



## NAJ

Added Street Lights, Tree's and a Freight Station.
Almost Done, have another Freight Station to Build, add Lichen and People.
Still have not figured out what I am going to use to String Wire on the Telephone Poles.


----------



## VegasN

Very cool. Excellent progress.


----------



## NAJ

Thanks


----------



## Gramps

It looks great but I would be concerned with not having a bumper on the stub with the red, maybe Jersey Central, loco in the 5th & 9th photos. It's very close to the edge of the layout.


----------



## NAJ

Gramps said:


> It looks great but I would be concerned with not having a bumper on the stub with the red, maybe Jersey Central, loco in the 5th & 9th photos. It's very close to the edge of the layout.


That loco will eventually be the loco on the Mainline(gotta have something from N.J. since that is where I am located), it needs to be cleaned and lubed to run properly, was NOS and not run for years if at all.

It is about 4" from the end of the layout and has not moved at all even with me moving the platform around to get to the back and right side(e-z glides work great)

I do not want to use a bumper because that length of track is supposed to come from and run off into the horizon, not have a visual ending.

I used a small strip of foam roadbed under the wheels of the vehicles on the roadway to prevent them from moving so I can do the same with the loco to prevent it from moving.

Thanks for pointing that out. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## jlc41

Very nice, it's amazing what the added details do to making it look realistic. Nice work.
Joe


----------



## MtRR75

NAJ said:


> Still have not figured out what I am going to use to String Wire on the Telephone Poles.


There are some ideas on how to do phone pole wires on page 2 of this thread.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=23905


----------



## NAJ

jlc41 said:


> Very nice, it's amazing what the added details do to making it look realistic. Nice work.
> Joe


Thank You



MtRR75 said:


> There are some ideas on how to do phone pole wires on page 2 of this thread.
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=23905


I tried standard black thread and it is too small,
I tried thin, black crocheting yarn but it is hard to keep the sag the same from pole to pole.
I am contemplating Black Craft Wire, I can bend it how I like it and it will not droop or sag once in place.
Just need to find out the proper gauge wire to use, 20 gauge is .040", 22 gauge is .036".
Which gauge would be the closest to a 1/2" to 3/4" cable in real life.
What is the mathematical formula to figure out 1/87 of 1/2" or 3/4".
I know that 12" in HO = 87', 1" HO = 7.25', 1/2" = 3.625', 1/4" = 1.81' etc, but getting done to thousandth's of an inch in HO scale...???
Makes my head hurt.


----------



## VegasN

ow.....you made my heard hurt.....


----------



## MtRR75

For 1/2" wire: 0.5" / 87 = 0.0057" or about 6 thousandths

For 3/4" wire: 0.75" / 87 = 0.0086" or about 9 thousandths


----------



## NAJ

MtRR75 said:


> For 1/2" wire: 0.5" / 87 = 0.0057" or about 6 thousandths
> 
> For 3/4" wire: 0.75" / 87 = 0.0086" or about 9 thousandths


So you just divided the actual size by 87...

That was simple and easy.

Thank You

Guess I overthought that one and Google was no help this time.


----------



## NAJ

Finished the layout tonight or at least as far as I am going for now.
Going to wait to string wires on the telephone poles, need to be in the proper frame of mind and have patience, it will be a slow, tedious process.

Going to just sit back, relax and enjoy my trains for awhile, they have been running for 1 1/2 hours now as of this post.

Last night and tonight I added a Loading Platform, Small Maintenance Shed, Lichen in the Wooded Area's and People (23)

I am sure there are more items I will add in the future but I am going to wait until we go to one of the local train shows in the area, that will accomplish two things...
1)Keep me in budget, too easy to find things online and spend, spend, spend.
2)Make going to shows more interesting, exciting and something to look forward to, not knowing what may catch my eye when I am there.

Here are the final pics for now.


----------



## Gramps

You have done a good job in a short time.


----------



## VegasN

A very good job in a very short time. I commend your dedication, and envy your time.


----------



## NAJ

Gramps said:


> You have done a good job in a short time.


Thank You.

One of my issues in life that is probably shared by numerous other folks is Anxiety.When I get into a project I become fixated on it and become impatient and want to get it done which causes anxiety.

The other issue I have is that I am "anal" and after it is done I am overly critical of myself and never satisfied with the final result.

That is why I am going to just step back, take a deep breath and relax and enjoy the trains for awhile, however...
Hearing compliments or praise on what I have accomplished/constructed makes me feel better and less anxious, so...

To ALL that have viewed or responded to my thread a big
THANK YOU!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MtRR75

NAJ said:


> The other issue I have is that I am "anal" and after it is done I am overly critical of myself and never satisfied with the final result.


You don't have to be anal to suffer from the "never satisfied" syndrome. It is a feeling that is nearly ubiquitous among model railroaders.


----------



## wingnut163

here is some thing you can hang your hat on. 
i have been doing RR fore a wile and you are the first person to put your extra cars on the layout with out having the tracks hooked up to the running rail. every one put them on a shelf or a show case.

i like your way better. very cleaver. 

skip


----------



## Lemonhawk

I agree, Skip. I was trying to figure out how NAJ was going to connect those tracks when it hit me that it was much more basic! My "extra" stock is in boxes where I nor anyone can see them, instead of being on display where they could be used. A great example of "My railroad, My rules"

Chuck


----------



## NAJ

wingnut163 said:


> here is some thing you can hang your hat on.
> i have been doing RR fore a wile and you are the first person to put your extra cars on the layout with out having the tracks hooked up to the running rail. every one put them on a shelf or a show case.
> 
> i like your way better. very cleaver.
> 
> skip





Lemonhawk said:


> I agree, Skip. I was trying to figure out how NAJ was going to connect those tracks when it hit me that it was much more basic! My "extra" stock is in boxes where I nor anyone can see them, instead of being on display where they could be used. A great example of "My railroad, My rules"
> 
> Chuck


Thank You,
Space is limited but I wanted it to look like a rail yard with as many cars as possible.
The layout has no real rhyme or reason, just a lot going on in a small place, finally doing what Mom used to tell me to do as a kid, using my imagination.


----------



## Cycleops

When I first saw those tracks I thought them very strange disconnected from the rest of the track but now I'm warming to the idea.


----------



## NAJ

Well I have to tell you that the original idea actually came from one of my 6 year old grandsons.
The twins have Bachmann easy track but wanted their layout to like the one I did for their cousin (who is also 6) and when I was done the twins wanted an addition track just to put their extra cars on so it carried over to my layout.


----------



## NAJ

One month later...
Strung Wires on the Telephone Poles, added two Bachmann Railroad Worksheds, 50 more Tree's and more Lichen and some more Rolling Stock in the Yard.

I have four more Tankers coming so that will finish all of my Rolling Stock, that will give me a total including Loco's of 43 pieces on the 48" x 72" layout.

Next when finances allow is to add...
1)More People (gonna paint them myself) 
2)Two Oil Loading Platforms (Walthers)
3)Two Oil Storage Tanks (Bachmann)
As soon as I get a chance I will post a pic of where the Loading Platforms and Storage Tanks will be located.

Here is what the layout looks like now.


----------



## leadsled

Nice work!

I also like what you did with the short track sections!


----------



## NAJ

leadsled said:


> Nice work!
> 
> I also like what you did with the short track sections!


Thank You.

Here is a pic of where the oil loading platforms and oil storage tanks will go.
In my mind the pipes run underground from the storage tanks to the loading platforms.
In my mind the track on the side where the loading platforms will be placed runs for miles and miles and miles and the refinery which you cannot see is somewhere downline miles away.


----------



## VegasN

Sweet!!


----------



## 9daytonas

Naj - The layout needs a white Daytona Shelby somewhere on the streetscape!!!


----------



## NAJ

9daytonas said:


> Naj - The layout needs a white Daytona Shelby somewhere on the streetscape!!!


You are absolutely correct, that would be the final touch.

Maybe my memory is failing but how did you know?


----------



## time warp

NAJ, you are the inventor of the " FLYING SIDING"! Neat!:appl:


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Those five short rail sections don't go anywhere? 

Anyways.....I used to have that Plasticville gas station on the previous incarnation of my layout. It always looks good, no matter where it goes!

-J.


----------



## time warp

Mr.Buchholz said:


> Those five short rail sections don't go anywhere?
> 
> Anyways.....I used to have that Plasticville gas station on the previous incarnation of my layout. It always looks good, no matter where it goes!
> 
> -J.


C'mon, you know they go to imagination junction!


----------



## NAJ

time warp said:


> NAJ, you are the inventor of the " FLYING SIDING"! Neat!:appl:


??? 
What is the "Flying Sliding"



Mr.Buchholz said:


> Those five short rail sections don't go anywhere?
> 
> Anyways.....I used to have that Plasticville gas station on the previous incarnation of my layout. It always looks good, no matter where it goes!
> 
> -J.





time warp said:


> C'mon, you know they go to imagination junction!


Imagination Junction, Absolutely Correct!!!
I could not have put it any better.
In my mind the mainline is not just a 36" x 60" oval either, it is a mainline that runs for miles as far as the eye can see and then disappears into the horizon, that's why there is so much going on in such a small place, only on a true physical plane of reality is all of that happening on a 48" x 72" area.


----------



## time warp

Flying siding: no visible means of support and not attached to anything! Somebody else will have to clarify this remark but it's the same as the flying pumps on the front of some steam locomotives. One thing that I have learned about very small layouts is that even the smallest track plan will seem much much larger if you incorporate a double-ended siding. A passing siding opens up all kinds of possibilities and even allows you to do some switching. You can have 2 train operation on the simplest oval even. They sure add a lot of interest!


----------



## 9daytonas

NAJ said:


> You are absolutely correct, that would be the final touch.
> 
> Maybe my memory is failing but how did you know?


several years on the TD forums (6daytonas)


----------



## time warp

NAJ said:


> ???
> What is the "Flying Sliding"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagination Junction, Absolutely Correct!!!
> I could not have put it any better.
> In my mind the mainline is not just a 36" x 60" oval either, it is a mainline that runs for miles as far as the eye can see and then disappears into the horizon, that's why there is so much going on in such a small place, only on a true physical plane of reality is all of that happening on a 48" x 72" area.


 I hope you don't mind me sharing our project with you. My 10 year old son took this picture. It's his first effort and He wanted it to look "busy" after seeing the city scenes at Entertrainment junction. I can sure relate to the things you are sharing with your "little guys"! Nice work.


----------



## NAJ

9daytonas said:


> several years on the TD forums (6daytonas)


Should have known by your name, what are the odds of two TD guys also into model railroading?



time warp said:


> I hope you don't mind me sharing our project with you. My 10 year old son took this picture. It's his first effort and He wanted it to look "busy" after seeing the city scenes at Entertrainment junction. I can sure relate to the things you are sharing with your "little guys"! Nice work.
> 
> 
> View attachment 184809


That is a really nice layout, enjoy!!!


----------



## NAJ

Well, the layout has come a long way since I joined the forum and opened this thread back in February.

From This...


















To This...













































Would like to add two oil storage tanks but I am probably done adding to the layout for the year.
Still have birthdays for two of my grandchildren and the Holidays coming up plus I have three locos to work on and in a month or so start working on the Christmas platform.


----------



## VegasN

Wow.....you have been a busy boy haven't you?

Nice additions. Looks much fuller.


----------



## NAJ

Thanks, I spend an hour or so each night (Mon - Fri) when I get home from work playing/working on the layout.

It took a little over a month to complete the two oil loading platforms.


----------



## Magic

The oil loading platforms look pretty cool, nice job.
You have come a long way and looking good.
You have a lot of interesting ideas in a very small area.

Magic


----------



## jlc41

Very nice, lots of detail makes it very interesting, good work.


----------



## time warp

An inspiration to small layout builders for sure! I think we all have enjoyed you sharing your work with us. You should be proud, Well done!


----------



## NAJ

Thanks Everyone.


----------



## NAJ




----------



## Gramps

Looks good, thanks for posting.


----------



## Gramps

Double posted


----------



## VegasN

Man, what a difference between pictures and actually seeing it in action. Nice video!!


----------



## NAJ

Gramps said:


> Looks good, thanks for posting.





VegasN said:


> Man, what a difference between pictures and actually seeing it in action. Nice video!!


Thanks


----------



## time warp

Lots of fun! Thanks!


----------



## NAJ

Holidays are over, things are getting back to normal and it is time to start working on the oil storage tanks I got for Christmas.
Really looking forward to working on the used/damaged storage tank I received from Cooper, one of my 7 year old Grandson's.
Damage was done by a severe storm, that is my story and I am sticking to it.
I will get pics up when they are done.

These were the last pics I took of the layout.


----------



## time warp

Keep us posted NAJ! Nothing wrong with "distressed" structures, our layout has plenty!


----------



## VegasN

Looking really good. Filling out nicely. I am REALLY digging that tow truck!


----------



## NAJ

NAJ said:


> Holidays are over, things are getting back to normal and it is time to start working on the oil storage tanks I got for Christmas.
> Really looking forward to working on the used/damaged storage tank I received from Cooper, one of my 7 year old Grandson's.
> Damage was done by a severe storm, that is my story and I am sticking to it.
> I will get pics up when they are done.


----------



## time warp

I like the caution tape:laugh:, Looks like there's been an "incident".

Little guy's oil tank looks like that but it has the diesel horn instead of the light. I'd better get the railings on his, I didn't realize it ever had them.


----------



## VegasN

Looks great!!


----------



## MtRR75

There's a lot going on in your layout -- packed full of scenes.


----------



## time warp

As far as I'm concerned, NAJ has hit the nail on the head about what a train layout is for. It runs well and looks nice and it does it's job. Simple enjoyment. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN

And it carries the imagination with it.....


----------



## NAJ

Work crews have arrived, assessing the situation and making it safe for the workers, still waiting on some heavy equipment to lift supplies to the top of the tank.


----------



## jlc41

NAJ, love the details, looks great. You know with all the work crews you have going you want to think about a food truck. Just a thought.


----------



## raleets

Perhaps a phone booth and a couple porta-potties?


----------



## NAJ

jlc41 said:


> NAJ, love the details, looks great. You know with all the work crews you have going you want to think about a food truck. Just a thought.



Dude, get out of my head, I have been watching two different mobile food trailers on eBay, just waiting for finances to loosen up a bit.
There are a lot of things I want, but we all know how that is.

Which one do you guys like better?


----------



## NAJ

raleets said:


> Perhaps a phone booth and a couple porta-potties?


A couple of these guys are using cell phones so not to sure about the phone booth.
I already have one porta pot at the construction site, I am assuming there are facilities available in some of the buildings in the yard but since i will soon have 146 workers on my layout maybe a few more porta pots is a good idea, Thanks.


----------



## time warp

I like the details as well, NAJ. And my vote is for the Red/White concessions trailer, I like the graphics better.

How many times have you found the Porta potty turned over on Monday morning? HO citizens get a little rowdy on weekends!:laugh:


----------



## NAJ

time warp said:


> I like the details as well, NAJ. And my vote is for the Red/White concessions trailer, I like the graphics better.
> 
> How many times have you found the Porta potty turned over on Monday morning? HO citizens get a little rowdy on weekends!:laugh:


That's funny because the cones are always down even though I glued them.
It is a railroad town so on weekends they take their money and head to the local town to, well we have all seen enough westerns to know what they do.


----------



## dsertdog56

NAJ said:


> That's funny because the cones are always down even though I glued them.
> It is a railroad town so on weekends they take their money and head to the local town to, well we have all seen enough westerns to know what they do.


I suppose... btw nice work on your layout. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## NAJ

dsertdog56 said:


> I suppose... btw nice work on your layout. :smilie_daumenpos:


Thank You


----------



## VegasN

I vote for Alfonso's. 

Nice work!


----------



## Magic

time warp said:


> As far as I'm concerned, NAJ has hit the nail on the head about what a train layout is for. It runs well and looks nice and it does it's job. Simple enjoyment. :smilie_daumenpos:


TW has it right. A fun layout with lots of stuff going on. 
Great job.

I go for Alfonso's as well, fits you layout better.

Magic


----------



## jlc41

I like Alfonso's. Something about names that end in a vowel. Uncle Vito will make sure you get quality service.


----------



## NAJ

Apparently railroad folks like Italian.


----------



## VegasN

Italian is my favorite, but I just like the looks of the Alfonso one better. More unusual than just Bob's Hot Dogs.....


----------



## Gramps

Go with Alfonso's then see if you can score a New York City umbrella pushcart with the dirty water dogs. I still miss those franks.


----------



## raleets

VegasN said:


> Italian is my favorite, but I just like the looks of the Alfonso one better. More unusual than just Bob's Hot Dogs.....


Now wait just a cotton pickin' minute.......I happen to think Bob's Hot Dogs are pretty danged good!   :thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## time warp

No argument here!


----------



## jlc41

raleets, no disrespect but, have you ever had a dirty water NYC hot dog with onions, muster and sauerkraut??? They are hard to beat. Gramps I miss them also.


----------



## raleets

jlc41 said:


> raleets, no disrespect but, have you ever had a dirty water NYC hot dog with onions, muster and sauerkraut??? They are hard to beat. Gramps I miss them also.


jlc41,
Also no disrespect, but Flint, MI just happens to be "coney island hot dog capital of the world", with one on nearly every corner.
We don't use sauerkraut, just "secret" coney sauce, onions, and mustard. The dogs are Koegel's Viennas in natural casings (made in Flint) on a steamed bun.
Most everyone gets two with fries on the side, sometimes onion rings.
Dang! I've made myself hungry, gotta go get a coney!
Bob


----------



## jlc41

Bob, you made us both hungry. Those conies am sound real good. Guess what having for dinner.


----------



## Nikola

jlc41 said:


> raleets, no disrespect but, have you ever had a dirty water NYC hot dog with onions, muster and sauerkraut??? They are hard to beat. Gramps I miss them also.


AKA 'a dog WITH'. That gets you the tomato sauce onions, too. Nuthin' like them.


----------



## Nikola

raleets said:


> jlc41,
> Also no disrespect, but Flint, MI just happens to be "coney island hot dog capital of the world", with one on nearly every corner.
> We don't use sauerkraut, just "secret" coney sauce, onions, and mustard. The dogs are Koegel's Viennas in natural casings (made in Flint) on a steamed bun.
> Most everyone gets two with fries on the side, sometimes onion rings.
> Dang! I've made myself hungry, gotta go get a coney!
> Bob


Yo, fuhgedaboudit.

I gotz sum news for you, buddy. There ain't no such thing as a 'coney island hot dog' in Coney Island. 'Conies' are a Midwest invention and no self-respecting New Yorker would eat such a thing.

In Coney Island there is only one hot dog and that is Nathan's Famous - and until the old man died, that was their only location and the Nathan's dogs you get anywhere as fast food nowadays are not the same and do not hold a candle to the original Nathan's dogs. Or their original French fries, for that matter, which were served in a brown paper bag into which you dumped salt, closed and shook.


----------



## jlc41

Nikola, right on on the Nathan's.


----------



## Nikola

jlc41 said:


> Nikola, right on on the Nathan's.


TY. I have many happy memories of my daddy taking me there, way back in the day.

Don't even get me started on Katz's.


----------



## VegasN

See what you started.........but I still say Alfonso's......


----------



## Gramps

Nikola said:


> Yo, fuhgedaboudit.
> 
> I gotz sum news for you, buddy. There ain't no such thing as a 'coney island hot dog' in Coney Island. 'Conies' are a Midwest invention and no self-respecting New Yorker would eat such a thing.
> 
> In Coney Island there is only one hot dog and that is Nathan's Famous - and until the old man died, that was their only location and the Nathan's dogs you get anywhere as fast food nowadays are not the same and do not hold a candle to the original Nathan's dogs. Or their original French fries, for that matter, which were served in a brown paper bag into which you dumped salt, closed and shook.


Some places in the South use that "Conies" term and you're right, it's bogus. 

Don't forget the Nathan's knish:sold:


----------



## raleets

OK, guys, no need for a urination contest here over Coney Island hot dogs.
But, just for the fun of it, why not google "coney islands, Flint, MI" and see what comes up.
The sad truth is that decent, upscale restaurants don't make it in the Flint, MI area, just freakin' Coney Islands, which flourish like weeds in a pasture.
Even so-called "family" restaurants flop unless they serve coney island hot dogs featuring Koegel Viennas.
And, wonder of wonders, the first thing a Michigan "snow bird" wants when they return north from Florida is a coney island hot dog.
Nuff said,
Bob


----------



## jlc41

Ah yes the ubiquitous knish with a dab of spicy mustard. You are bring back some fond memories. Bob nuff said .


----------



## Nikola

raleets said:


> OK, guys, no need for a urination contest here over Coney Island hot dogs.
> But, just for the fun of it, why not google "coney islands, Flint, MI" and see what comes up.
> The sad truth is that decent, upscale restaurants don't make it in the Flint, MI area, just freakin' Coney Islands, which flourish like weeds in a pasture.
> Even so-called "family" restaurants flop unless they serve coney island hot dogs featuring Koegel Viennas.
> And, wonder of wonders, the first thing a Michigan "snow bird" wants when they return north from Florida is a coney island hot dog.
> Nuff said,
> Bob


There is nothing wrong with a 'Coney Island' hot dog. I think they are delicious. They are just different, and not from Coney Island. Not that there is anything wrong with that! 

And yes, potato knishes are delicious. Mmmmmmm.


----------



## VegasN

Meanwhile.....back on the layout.....


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> Meanwhile.....back on the layout.....


The near future holds more trees, new lichen and a new building, already have the items, trees need to be planted, building is in transit and needs to be painted and constructed.


----------



## VegasN

Oohhhhh I love getting new buildings! So exciting!!


----------



## NAJ

BREAKING NEWS!!! 3/10/17

The MTF news agency reports that at approximately 8:45 AM EST a Conrail locomotive pulling a consist of 6 cars collided with a Burlington Northern boxcar. 
The accident happened at the NAJ rail yard located in Lindenwold N.J.

Initial investigations by the NTSB (model railroad division) state that the BN boxcar was part of the consist and became uncoupled and derailed at switch track #1.
According to the engineer and owner/operator of the rail line neither was aware that the car had become uncoupled and derailed and was sitting dead on the track.
The engineer states that when he came around turn #4 and saw the car sitting on the track it was too late to stop and avoid a collision, eye witnesses corroborated the engineers story and say the engineer did everything possible to attempt to stop the train and avoid a collision.
One rail worker suffered minor injuries and was taken to a nearby hospital for evaluation and treatment and was later released.
He is expected to make a full recovery and actually resumed his position at the rail yard the same day with the help of the Elmer's Glue Co.

The final NTSB investigation shows the accident was caused by negligence on the part of the owner/operator of the Lindenwold Rail Line.
The cause is being blamed on binding wheels in the front and rear truck assemblies.
Rail workers stated that they informed management of unusual noises, like "squeaky" wheels coming from the mainline train for about a week and the warnings were ignored.

The NTSB finds the owner/operator of the rail line did not follow maintenance protocol as outlined in the MTF handbook under "BASIC STUFF, SERVICING CARS".
The NTSB states that had the proper maintenance procedures been followed this horrific accident would never have happened.

The boxcar was taken to a local repair facility, repaired and lubed and checked to be sure all wheels, trucks and couplers meet NMRA standards.
The car was then placed back in service without further incident.

Here are pics that were taken this morning at the scene from MTF News Chopper 1.


----------



## time warp

Oh, the humanity! We are all thanking our lucky stars that things weren't worse!
Kudos to the R.R. management for quick action! :appl:


----------



## raleets

Sounds suspiciously alcohol related to me.  hwell: :laugh:


----------



## jlc41

I hope every thing comes together for that yard worker.


----------



## NAJ

raleets said:


> Sounds suspiciously alcohol related to me.  hwell: :laugh:


Drug and Alcohol testing came back clean for everyone involved.


----------



## NAJ

jlc41 said:


> I hope every thing comes together for that yard worker.


It appears he will fully recover and will take an out of court settlement.


----------



## raleets

Has anybody checked to see if there were sleeping hobos in that box car?


----------



## VegasN

Wow! You have some seriously tough rail workers. A boxcar landed on his legs and he's back to work that day.......amazing!


----------



## Magic

Great reporting by the MTF staff. 
Quick action by management should prevent future incidents.

Magic


----------



## time warp

Reading between the lines of your good story I'm guessing the rogue boxcar was one of your troublemakers. I'm glad you got it straightened out. :thumbsup:


----------



## NAJ

If there were/are any hobo's on that boxcar then there is a real problem since my railworkers welded the doors shut since that car will be out of service in the near future.

Actually that boxcar was placed on the mainline because it is my intention to replace it on the layout, for whatever reason the BN green is very unappealing to me.
The plan was/is to replace it with a PRR/Conrail or CSX 50' boxcar in time so it is on the mainline for easy replacement later on.
Who knew of the impending catastrophe?

On another note, I recently purchased a Shell Plastics 56' Closed Hopper and the seller is throwing in a Reading boxcar with a missing truck.
I have spare trucks so depending on weather the car is a 40' or 50' and its condition it may be the new added boxcar.
The BN will be relegated to the Christmas Train Box at my Son's house.


----------



## time warp

I've always liked 40 footers on small layouts. Makes the train seem longer.


----------



## NAJ

The people have spoken and Alfonso's Italian it is.











Thanks to TW the heavy equipment has arrived. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## jlc41

Looking good NAJ, nice lunch bunch. The details are making your scenes pop I like it.


----------



## time warp

Adding a lot of interest and activity there, NAJ! Pretty neat.
I was looking at those concessions trailers and found the Bennie Burger. Thinking about it...........


----------



## Shadow001

No more hungry workers, looks great.


----------



## NAJ

Thanks guys.

That is not lunch, its breakfast, Alfonso opens early and stays all day.


----------



## VegasN

Oh you have some happy people now......looks great!!


----------



## rkenney

I heard somewhere that this whole thread is bogus! Your layout is actually a foot longer than you claim!


----------



## NAJ

rkenney said:


> I heard somewhere that this whole thread is bogus! Your layout is actually a foot longer than you claim!


I heard the same thing, who would do something like that? :dunno:

When I catch the guy...










This is whats gonna happen


----------



## time warp

It's part of his marketing ploy!:smilie_auslachen:


----------



## VegasN

Why I oughta.........


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

OH THE HUMANITY!!!

-J.


----------



## NAJ

Here is the completed Model Power Trackside Maintenance Buildings.


----------



## time warp

That kit has been around in one form or another for decades, and it's still a good one. It has some nice detail.


----------



## VegasN

It looks great!! Dang, I should have gotten it!!


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> It looks great!! Dang, I should have gotten it!!


Another bag of "lays"?


----------



## VegasN

Si....another bag of "Lay's"......but alas....some chips cost more than others and I had other "snacks" that needed to be had first.....
And now, all my "food" money is gone and I am still hungry......

But Naj, you sure have a nice looking buffet table there. Well catered!!


----------



## NAJ

Thank You!


----------



## VegasN

No, thank you for sharing. Love seeing what others think up and play with.


----------



## NAJ

Had to do track repairs, had issues with loco's through the frogs on the rear turnouts so they were removed and will be replaced with 9" straights.


----------



## jlc41

NAJ, are you able to move your layout to make it easier to get to that back corner?


----------



## NAJ

Absolutely, the layout is on 1/4" plywood with 1/4" foam board on top of that and the whole thing sits on a 6' x 30" folding table with E-Z Glides under the legs.
It moves effortlessly.

The biggest issue with replacing the track was getting the old track up, it was held in very tightly by the turf and it pulled some of the foam board up with it.
I soaked it with water to loosen the turf, then I had to cut the turf along the edges of the track to break it loose from the rest of the turf and then use a putty knife to get it up.
Once that was done I filled in with more turf (blended earth) and today I laid the track and finished the landscaping.

This took much longer than I thought it would (4 pieces of track) and I do not enjoy this part of the hobby, I only want to build it once and then add to what is done, not tear up what was done previously to redo it.

However it is now done and the train is running as I type this.


----------



## Nikola

Yay! Three abandoned sidings! I love it!


----------



## Lemonhawk

Sometimes you just have to uproot things rather than continue trying to wiggle and finagle the track. I've spent hours and some time days trying to shift and move and re-spike, only to finally spend an hour taking a section out and re-laying the track.


----------



## NAJ

Nikola said:


> Yay! Three abandoned sidings! I love it!


Thanks.
Glad to see others like it. 

Since the turnouts were non-functional and just a place to park additional locomotives and rolling stock I could not justify spending $60.00 for three new turnouts when I could spend $6.20 for four pieces of track and accomplish the same thing.


----------



## Nikola

NAJ said:


> Thanks.
> Glad to see others like it.
> 
> Since the turnouts were non-functional and just a place to park additional locomotives and rolling stock I could not justify spending $60.00 for three new turnouts when I could spend $6.20 for four pieces of track and accomplish the same thing.


I REALLY like it. Perhaps slightly and randomly extend one leg of the abandoned stubs with a couple of random ties - makes it look like the main line was re-tracked and obsolete siding switches ripped out.

There is a lot of that on the LIRR in NY. It makes for a very interesting landscape.


----------



## NAJ

Nikola said:


> I REALLY like it. Perhaps slightly and randomly extend one leg of the abandoned stubs with a couple of random ties - makes it look like the main line was re-tracked and obsolete siding switches ripped out.
> 
> There is a lot of that on the LIRR in NY. It makes for a very interesting landscape.


That's a good idea, Thanks.


----------



## time warp

Running smoothly now?


----------



## NAJ

time warp said:


> Running smoothly now?


Only the Bachmann Conrail is running well.

The AHM C424's still have issues. 
They require almost full power to run and then run very sluggishly, the Spirit Of 76 is still slowing down/speeding up on it's own (with a different power pack) and the shell was very hot to the touch after I had it running for about a 1/2 hour.
I have tried everything *Numerous* times...
Cleaning (wheels, pickups, commutator, brushes) lubing (motor bearings, gear drives, worm gears) being sure no oil or lube gets on the commutator/brushes or wheels, re-soldering pick up wires and wires to the main lead on the front weight and the results have not changed at all regardless of what I do,have done and apparently whatever I will do in the future. 
I am stumped.  :dunno:

I have buildings/structures and unpainted figures coming, going to concentrate on those for now then I will "attempt" to get one of the GP 18's running, see if I have better luck with those, if not my dream of a properly running AHM loco fleet may be dashed.  hwell:


----------



## NAJ

Nikola said:


> I REALLY like it. Perhaps slightly and randomly extend one leg of the abandoned stubs with a couple of random ties - makes it look like the main line was re-tracked and obsolete siding switches ripped out.
> 
> There is a lot of that on the LIRR in NY. It makes for a very interesting landscape.


This what you had in mind? (See Photo)

We have a RR in my neck of the woods that was started back in 1906 and never finished due to lack of finances, there are still remnants of the railroad around, apparently it was just left unfinished and all work was just left as is.
Here is a link if anybody is interested.
http://ricgrass.blogspot.com/2016/04/the-hinky-dinks.html


----------



## VegasN

Those ties really make those tracks look excellent. Very nice touch, more realistic looking. Good job!!


----------



## Nikola

NAJ said:


> This what you had in mind? (See Photo)
> 
> We have a RR in my neck of the woods that was started back in 1906 and never finished due to lack of finances, there are still remnants of the railroad around, apparently it was just left unfinished and all work was just left as is.
> Here is a link if anybody is interested.
> http://ricgrass.blogspot.com/2016/04/the-hinky-dinks.html


*That's* what I'm talkin' about! /Jerry Stiller voice

Maybe add a short piece of rail to one or two of them, on the inside of the curve, as in RL they would not have cut the rails square. Each one should be a little different, as you did with the ties.

(It REALLY looks great!)


----------



## NAJ

Thanks Guys!!!



VegasN said:


> Those ties really make those tracks look excellent. Very nice touch, more realistic looking. Good job!!


I cannot take credit for that, the idea came from "Nikola" and as stated below he came up with another Great idea to make it even more detailed.



Nikola said:


> *That's* what I'm talkin' about! /Jerry Stiller voice
> 
> Maybe add a short piece of rail to one or two of them, on the inside of the curve, as in RL they would not have cut the rails square. Each one should be a little different, as you did with the ties.
> 
> (It REALLY looks great!)


I think I have an old brass track laying around I can destroy to accomplish that.

All of my other stuff arrived at my Son's house so I will be busy with the layout for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Nikola

NAJ said:


> Thanks Guys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot take credit for that, the idea came from "Nikola" and as stated below he came up with another Great idea to make it even more detailed.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have an old brass track laying around I can destroy to accomplish that.
> 
> All of my other stuff arrived at my Son's house so I will be busy with the layout for a couple of weeks.


Oh, you've got me thinking now!

Maybe to hide the joint where you attach the little piece of scrap rail, whittle up one of those little yellow derailers that are sometimes used on sidings. It might be as simple as a blob of glue or silicone, or cut off the top of a push pin, something painted yellow.


----------



## NAJ

Have any pics of what you are referring to?


----------



## Nikola

NAJ said:


> Have any pics of what you are referring to?


Absolutely!

I don't know why I am so enchanted with abandoned sidings and lines. Maybe it is because I see them as a terrible waste: things that were built at great expense and have been simply thrown away when they could still be used.


----------



## VegasN

Interesting......never seen one of those before.


----------



## Nikola

VegasN said:


> Interesting......never seen one of those before.


They are very common around here. There seem to be two types. One is a standalone that can be attached to a rail. The other is tied into the switch points such that when the switch is set for the main line, the derailer slides over a rail on the siding.

The ones in the photos I posted seem to be bi-directional in that they will derail a train going either way. The ones I see around here are uni-directional and would derail a train moving towards the main line but the derailing shape on the device is on that one side of it only.


----------



## NAJ

After seeing your pics and reading your descriptions I think I will use insulated rail joiners on top of the rail and paint them yellow.

Thanks.

Got _Lots_ to do now and of course not enough time to do it, only because I want to do it all right *Now*.


----------



## VegasN

I feel your pain brother.


----------



## Nikola

NAJ said:


> After seeing your pics and reading your descriptions I think I will use insulated rail joiners on top of the rail and paint them yellow.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Got _Lots_ to do now and of course not enough time to do it, only because I want to do it all right *Now*.


Great idea! That will work perfectly.


----------



## NAJ




----------



## NAJ

Converted BN Boxcar.


----------



## Nikola

NAJ said:


>





NAJ said:


> Converted BN Boxcar.


Wow, looks great! Nice job!


----------



## NAJ

Thanks


----------



## jlc41

Looks good NAJ, what color are they? Maybe put a little wear and tear on them.


----------



## time warp

Nice job on the boxcar.:thumbsup:


----------



## VegasN

Wow NAJ......great job! What a difference those little changes made to the whole scene! Really brought it to life!


----------



## NAJ

I was developing "Real Estate Developer/Build A Strip Mall" Syndrome.

I had empty space on the layout towards the rear and all I could think about was...
"OMG, Empty/Open Space, It Must Be Filled, Must Buy More Buildings, I Will Squeeze Them In There If I Have To, Lets Measure, Lets Get On Ebay, Must Have NOW!!!"

Well, today I came up with an idea that satisfied my OCD, Anxiety and Wallet and the issue of open space has been rectified.
(Nice to have a fully stocked Hobby shop 5 minutes from work, 15 minutes from home)

I turned the flat landscape in the rear to a slightly hilly landscape with ground cover so it looks like land that is not used and/or maintained.

Everybody can now relax and take a deep breath, catastrophe averted.


----------



## Nikola

That looks so cool. Very realistic. Nicely done!

Maybe replace one of those engines with a gnarly old box car. Loco can be at the other end. I mean, as long as you are going for unimproved and hardly maintained....


----------



## NAJ

Nikola said:


> That looks so cool. Very realistic. Nicely done!
> 
> Maybe replace one of those engines with a gnarly old box car. Loco can be at the other end. I mean, as long as you are going for unimproved and hardly maintained....


Thanks.

Funny thing about my OCD...
It will not allow me to have beat up/decrepit structures/rolling stock/locomotives.
Everything has to be neat, clean and symmetrical.

If you watch Big Bang Theory that is just one of things I have in common with Sheldon.


----------



## time warp

I think it looks nice. I of course would wedge as many buildings in as possible, but I ain't right in the head.


----------



## NAJ

time warp said:


> I think it looks nice. I of course would wedge as many buildings in as possible, but I ain't right in the head.


I have already spent over my budget and was looking at another $50.00 for the two buildings I had in mind, had to put a stop to it, at least for now.

Ground cover can be removed should the mood strike in the future.

More buildings also = more people...
I already have 146 figures on the layout and another 72 to paint, looks like there will be some gals out there also.

These are the two I had in mind.


----------



## jlc41

NAJ, I like it. I think it's coming along very nicely. I know you've seen TW's (the Wizards) layout and the use of space, amazing. Me thinks you are headed in the same direction. Like I said I like it.


----------



## Nikola

NAJ said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Funny thing about my OCD...
> It will not allow me to have beat up/decrepit structures/rolling stock/locomotives.
> Everything has to be neat, clean and symmetrical.
> 
> If you watch Big Bang Theory that is just one of things I have in common with Sheldon.


And we all do love trains!



:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## NAJ

Thanks to everyone for all of the "likes", appreciate it.

I find it somewhat humorous that this is only a 4 x 6 layout and I am still adding to it.


----------



## VegasN

I REALLY like that oil facility office.......that could be so useful in a number of locations!


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> I REALLY like that oil facility office.......that could be so useful in a number of locations!


I was going to place it to the rear of the oil storage tanks.
Also, that is a discontinued item from Model Power.

I still have 5 locomotives I need to "attempt" to get running (if I cannot I will have to give up on AHM) and have been putting it off for a year now because I keep upgrading and adding to the layout, it is only a 4 x 6, how much more can I do? 

Once I finish my Signal Switch Building and paint 30 or so more figures it is on to the locomotives.
(There is a 48 minute step by step video on YouTube on how to completely clean and lube the AHM GP-18's of which I have three)

Once that is finished I will sit down with the rail yard owner (me), the rail yard foreman (me), the land developer (me), the railroad accountant (me), check with the railroad attorney's (me, me, me) and then go in front of the board (me, me, me, me, me) and see if adding a couple of other structures is a feasible option.


----------



## VegasN

There sure does seem to be a lot of us's in the railroad business, doesn't there?


----------



## Magic

NAJ
With a cast of characters like that I don't see how you could agree on anything.
Nice progress on the layout, looking good.

Magic


----------



## NAJ

Magic said:


> NAJ
> With a cast of characters like that I don't see how you could agree on anything.
> Nice progress on the layout, looking good.
> 
> Magic


Well...
There will be some intense talks/negotiations going on between all departments but...
As President, CEO and CFO I have the final say.


----------



## NAJ

Here are pics of the Power Station and Electrical Signal Switch Building, the last of the structures/buildings to be added for the foreseeable future.










Once I finish painting the remaining figures I will post full pics of the layout, no new pics of the full layout have been posted since 10/16, a lot has been added since then.


----------



## 89Suburban

Looks nice.


----------



## VegasN

Looks great! Any possibility of getting the whole layout in a picture?


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> Looks great! Any possibility of getting the whole layout in a picture?


Yes, as soon as i get the little people painted and in place I will take new photo's and probably another short video.
Been 6 month's since the last one.


----------



## VegasN

Sweet......popcorn is ready to be popped.


----------



## NAJ

Be nice if the little people could paint themselves.

I am getting to the point that I no longer want to build/paint/repair stuff.

Just want to come home and turn them on and watch them run.


----------



## VegasN

I feel ya. I went from running multiple trains on multiple layouts......to bench work. I guess that's why I set up that temporary track......when I feel bogged down, I run those.


----------



## Magic

NAJ said:


> Be nice if the little people could paint themselves.
> 
> I am getting to the point that I no longer want to build/paint/repair stuff.
> 
> Just want to come home and turn them on and watch them run.


Why don't you just leave them unpainted and put in a nudest colony? :dunno:   

Magic


----------



## VegasN

Can Hobo Vegas visit???


----------



## NAJ

I am very Happy and Proud to announce that after 13 month's the "Lindenwold N.J Rail Yard and Oil Facility" is finished.
All Track Work, Building, Construction, Landscaping and Painting has been completed.

I have cleared/cleaned my work area of all tools and supplies and put them away including all non-running loco's that are not part of the static display.
There are no plans to work on/repair any locomotives that do not run in the near future.
If this happens it will not be before October of this year.

The only thing happening on the layout is the normal day to day rail yard activity which for me is...
1)Plug power pack electrical cord into an electrical outlet
2)Move the throttle forward on the power pack until the locomotive and consist move at a slow, steady, controlled pace.
3)Sit back, listen to and watch the train run.
4)Enjoy my trains.

Waiting for the "Pride Of The Fleet" to arrive and then pics/video's of the finished layout will be posted.

First time this table has been cleared/clean since I bought it in 2/16.









All train stuff stored away.


----------



## VegasN

I love clean and organized!! One wouldn't be able to tell, but I do.


----------



## jlc41

VegasN, I hear ya. Nice and tidy NAJ. feels good to see them run and let the imagination run with them.


----------



## VegasN

A clean layout is a happy layout. Love how organized it looks NAJ. It just makes for a more welcoming space......in my opinion......


----------



## NAJ

Here is a photo slideshow of the completed layout.
Video should be posted next week.
Enjoy!!!


----------



## time warp

Looks really good!:thumbsup:


----------



## Nikola

Awesome!


----------



## VegasN

That was awesome! Man, you really got a lot to look at in a small area.....well done!


----------



## Shadow001

Looks Great!


----------



## Magic

Looks good, relax and enjoy.

Magic


----------



## NAJ

Thanks Everyone.

Video with the three running loco's should be up next week.


----------



## NAJ

time warp said:


> Looks really good!:thumbsup:


And really happy to hear from you, feeling better?


----------



## Nikola

Four words seldom heard together:

"My layout is done."

Well done, OP, well done!!!!!!


----------



## NAJ

The video itself is finished other than background music/sound effects.
I have used the sounds of real trains in all of the other video's so I was looking for music but nothing on the "Free Download", "Royalty Free", "Public Domain" "YouTube Free Music To Use" list does anything for me so until I find something I am happy with...


----------



## VegasN

I understand.


----------



## NAJ

Here is the finished video, Enjoy!


----------



## IronManStark

I loved the visit!! Looks great bud! Now I need to get mine done! 
Thanks for the inspiration 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlc41

Fantastic NAJ, I really like how it turned out and the choice of music is out standing. Thanks for sharing


----------



## NAJ

IronManStark said:


> I loved the visit!! Looks great bud! Now I need to get mine done!
> Thanks for the inspiration
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed it and glad I could inspire you to get yours done.



jlc41 said:


> Fantastic NAJ, I really like how it turned out and the choice of music is out standing. Thanks for sharing


Watching the train go around and around is sort of hypnotic and very relaxing, the music should be also.
Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## VegasN

You got some good stuff there NAJ! Loved it!!


----------



## NAJ

Did not know where to put this so in my thread seems fine.

Was reminiscing with the ex  over the weekend at Coopers birthday (one off my 8 year old Grandson's) and the subject of trains came up.
She says she still has my trains  that were up originally in our house back in the 70's.
She mentioned buildings, telephone poles, and a Tyco F Series 1776 loco that I remember buying with her back in the 70's.(bought at Two Guys, a regional department store)
She said that she offered them to Sammy and Tucker (the twins, also going to be 8 in June) when they wanted trains three years ago but they wanted their own.

I have the dummy unit that came with the Tyco set, does she have the powered unit???
I showed her the dummy unit (the train, not me ) but she did not quite grasp the concept of why a dummy unit would be needed.

I thought I had all of my old trains and they were the ones I gave to my Son's family back in 97 when my first Grandson was born and the same ones we setup for Christmas to years ago.

I am curious and confused. 
Where my trains split during the divorce???  
Did one of my other personalities buy new trains after the fact that I am not aware of and I thought they were my old trains???  

We will probably be at her place for Memorial Day so maybe I can get her to dig them out, we will see.


----------



## time warp

Interesting...........


----------



## JNXT 7707

NAJ said:


> We will probably be at her place for Memorial Day so maybe I can get her to dig them out, we will see.


That was my first thought - I'd be making plans to go see! :laugh:


----------



## NAJ

JNXT 7707 said:


> That was my first thought - I'd be making plans to go see! :laugh:


I do not want to seem overly anxious, it took a long time to get her out of my life to the point that she stopped asking me for favors and if she has any leverage at all, like my trains the...
"Can you do me a favor" will start all over again.
Even though she is on her third marriage I was the one she called in a pinch.  



time warp said:


> Interesting...........


----------



## VegasN

I guess when you been buying trains for 30+ years, you can loose track of what you have, what you had, and where they are now.


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> I guess when you been buying trains for 30+ years, you can loose track of what you have, what you had, and where they are now.


Until i got back into this 2 years ago I had only seen my trains (or what I thought were my trains) three times in the last 40 years and the last time was 1998.
I am guessing the other two times would have been 1976/1977 and 1986 (when we separated), but if she has my trains and I had my trains...
OW, my head hurts.


----------



## time warp

NAJ, do you ever find that you are standing behind yourself in the checkout line?


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> NAJ, do you ever find that you are standing behind yourself in the checkout line?


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

....and wondering what kind of trains are in his ...err...your cart? :goofball:


----------



## NAJ

That's it, lets keep feeding the fire and see how far we can push the "crazy" guy.
Ahhhhh, Soft, Padded Walls....


"See that guy over there?" 
"Who the heck is he talking to?"
"Do not know but it is a lengthy conversation".
"Are they/he talking about trains?"


----------



## time warp

Look at it this way: If you get the mystery trains back, you'll be sort of in the third dimension with your layout. Non existent equipment running in the present time, reminds me of the Matrix.:goofball:
Call it the Wrinkle in Time Railroad.:laugh:


----------



## raleets

time warp said:


> Look at it this way: If you get the mystery trains back, you'll be sort of in the third dimension with your layout. Non existent equipment running in the present time, reminds me of the Matrix.:goofball:
> Call it the Wrinkle in Time Railroad.:laugh:


That's close......my layout is called the "Somewhere In Time" railroad.


----------



## time warp

raleets said:


> That's close......my layout is called the "Somewhere In Time" railroad.


 I'm sure that name is referencing good memories and bygone days, I think we're dealing more with flux capacitors and trains running 66 mph in NAJ's case.:dunno:


----------



## NAJ

Chances are there is nothing in there that I would want for my layout and there is no room for anything else on my layout so...
The trains/buildings/accessories would probably end up on the Christmas layout so as not to seem anxious maybe I will wait until we are close to the holidays and then say...
Remember my old trains you told me about, we would like to see if we can use them on the Christmas platform.

But then again this is how the conversation would have went between Marty and Doc.

Marty..."Doc, I do not think there is enough room on the layout".
Doc... Where we are going we do not need a layout..."


----------



## JNXT 7707

NAJ said:


> Chances are there is nothing in there that I would want for my layout and there is no room for anything else on my layout so..........


NAJ, you do realize this is a scientific impossibility, right?

Or... you do know who you're talking to now? :laugh:

I mean, chances are I don't need anything else for my layout either, but so far that has not slowed me down


----------



## NAJ

JNXT 7707 said:


> NAJ, you do realize this is a scientific impossibility, right?
> 
> Or... you do know who you're talking to now? :laugh:
> 
> I mean, chances are I don't need anything else for my layout either, but so far that has not slowed me down


Time will tell.


----------



## VegasN

I cut in front of myself in line once.......


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> I cut in front of myself in line once.......


Were you polite to yourself?
Did you say excuse me?

OR, did this happen???


----------



## VegasN

Haha.....no, I know better than to provoke me.


----------



## NAJ

Took the Grandkids to my ex's to go swimming with their cousins and my ex asked me if I wanted the trains.
Have to tell you out of everything in the box all I remember having was the locomotives, automobiles and people, the rest I have absolutely no recollection of and I even questioned her about it and she said they were mine and we bought them together.
She said she has no use for the stuff because it is HO and she uses Lionel O gauge at Christmas.

There were 5-6 new Caboose's which I gave to Tucker (The 8 year old that is still really into trains), I do not use any caboose's on my layouts so no pics of those.
There were also some tree's in a box but time took its toll on them, all of the "leaves" had disintegrated and fell apart so we through them out.

The only thing I brought home were two transformers, everything else is with the Christmas stuff so I will see what will be used when the holidays roll around.

Here are the "Mystery Trains".

HERE ARE THE THINGS I DO REMEMBER.



























HERE ARE THE THINGS I HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO RECOLLECTION OF.



























3 BRAND NEW/NEVER USED TRANSFORMERS
THESE WERE FROM AHM SETS
THE ONE WITHOUT THE PACKAGING SHOWS SIGNS OF BEING USED.









THE 18' RADIUS CURVES IN THE BOXES WERE FROM AHM SETS AND HAVE NEVER BEEN USED.
THE 9' STRAIGHTS HAD 40 YEAR OLD STICKERS ON THEM SHOWING THEY WERE PURCHASED SEPARATELY AT " TWO GUYS" DEPARTMENT STORE AND SHOW NO SIGNS OF EVER BEING USED.
(ALL OF THE STICKERS FELL OFF)









CARDBOARD CUTOUT'S FROM AHM SETS


----------



## Nikola

Very cool. I love that 0-4-0 diesel. And the autos. Since there are several of the same model, you could model a used car dealership.


----------



## NAJ

Kept 6 auto's for myself and split the rest between the Grandkids.
Also gave them all of the people.

I have 175 little people on my current layout and the Christmas layout is only up for 2-3 weeks and then it gets put back in storage so no little people there.

I will however if I am given enough time be able to replace some damaged track on the Christmas layout with the new track.


----------



## jlc41

If only we had prices like that today, oh well it is what it is.


----------



## NAJ

While checking to be sure the AHM powerpacks worked I remembered why I was told 40 years ago that I should upgrade my transformers. (still do not remember who told me though).

I was told if you are going to run multiple trains or get serious about this hobby and want things to run correctly you need to upgrade your transformers.
The MRC Model 100 was recommended.

The AHM powerpacks have to be at 50% power to move the same train/consist at the same speed as the MRC transformer at 15% power.


----------



## VegasN

I think I need to upgrade my controller......running an old Tech II. (I think it's old).


----------



## NAJ

Opinions Wanted...

I have been looking for a CSX Dummy unit to go in tandem with my NS locomotive and came across this on eBay.
I do not know what model it is, the road # says its a GE B30-7 but it is not.
The closest I came to figuring out what it is is a GP 38-2 but the GP38 only has a one then two roof louver configuration not a one then three louver configuration.

The seller does not know what brand it is, whether it was converted to a dummy or even if it has markings on the bottom???

The opinion I want/need is...
I am not big on weathered locomotives.
I am not going to bid a lot anyway so...
Does it look OK or should I wait?


----------



## Gramps

NAJ said:


> Opinions Wanted...
> 
> ...The seller does not know what brand it is, whether it was converted to a dummy or even if it has markings on the bottom???
> 
> The opinion I want/need is...
> I am not big on weathered locomotives.
> I am not going to bid a lot anyway so...
> Does it look OK or should I wait?


Based on this alone I think you are taking a crapshoot on the item. Good luck.


----------



## VegasN

I think it looks pretty good. But I am with you on the weathered locomotives.....prefer the cleaner newer look, if not newer, at least well maintained.


----------



## jlc41

What Gramps and VegasN said.


----------



## time warp

Why buy someone's cast off that they can't tell you anything about? I would never buy a dummy locomotive anyway unless it was for a repower project. I think an engine should be able to earn its keep.


----------



## NAJ

You guys are confirming my thoughts and I will probably pass, Thanks.


----------



## NAJ

time warp said:


> I would never buy a dummy locomotive anyway unless it was for a repower project. I think an engine should be able to earn its keep.


Very HAPPY to see you are posting again.

Somewhere hidden in this thread or in the "Dummy" thread I mentioned that I wanted a CSX dummy to run in tandem with my NS just like the train that runs near me.

Running two powered locomotives will not work as well on my small DC layout so I am looking for a dummy or inexpensive CSX that needs repair that can be used as a dummy.
I could by a brand new Bachmann CSX just like my NS for the same price but it is in "Dark Future" colors and that is not what runs locally.

One of my Grandson's has a Walthers CSX GP9 that he/we bought used for $35.00 at the "used train store" in the local farmers market and it runs like a champ and has the proper colors.
Everytime I see it I tell him, "I love your CSX" and he says, "you tell me that everytime".

All I want is the proper colors, a GP38-2 body and non-powered, is that a lot for a guy to ask for???

Having Norfolk Southern and CSX GP38-2 locomotives running in tandem on my layout...


----------



## time warp

I wouldn't think that would be too tough to come up with.


----------



## NAJ

Seems that CSX is all modern day equipment and even the broken stuff is expensive.

I can buy a brand new Bachmann DCC Ready CSX GP38-2 for $50.00 shipped but that would not be of any use to me at this time.
Need one in the right colors at a price at least 1/2 of that.
I guess that gives me something to look for at local shows otherwise I would have no reason to go.


----------



## time warp

There is another way. Since I've been sick there have been one or two members here helping me with some building and painting projects that I've traded out for. 
Find a dummy locomotive and I'd bet someone here would paint and decal it for you, maybe in trade or for a price, but it would solve your problem.


----------



## NAJ

That is a possibility for the future, right now I am not feeling much like doing anything involving work of any kind.

Do not want to wish my summer away but in Sept. I start retirement and limited/part time availability at work, cannot wait.
Maybe after that starts I may even feel like working on some of these non-running AHM GP-18's, or maybe not.


----------



## IronManStark

What paint scheme are you after? I may be able to help. I have a few CSX locos. Might even have a loco shell that would need paint. I also have some decals I need to use. 
With that said show me a pic of exactly what you want & I will look to see what I have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NAJ

IronManStark said:


> What paint scheme are you after? I may be able to help. I have a few CSX locos. Might even have a loco shell that would need paint. I also have some decals I need to use.
> With that said show me a pic of exactly what you want & I will look to see what I have.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep in mind that I am partially color blind, I cannot differentiate between colors that are close to the same shade so if these two loco's are not the same color, they look the same to me.

*YES*









*YES*









*NO*









*YES*


----------



## IronManStark

*My 48&quot; x 72&quot; Simple Layout*



NAJ said:


> Keep in mind that I am partially color blind, I cannot differentiate between colors that are close to the same shade so if these two loco's are not the same color, they look the same to me.
> 
> *YES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YES*




Ok so you don't want the dark future paint. The Tri paint is what you want. Are you set on the loco being a GP? 
I might have a GE8-40 shell that needs a paint job. I don't have a motor for it , but I could make it a dummy. 
That might look a bit big paired with a GP38 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NAJ

IronManStark said:


> Ok so you don't want the dark future paint. The Tri paint is what you want. Are you set on the loco being a GP?
> I might have a GE8-40 shell that needs a paint job. I don't have a motor for it , but I could make it a dummy.
> That might look a bit big paired with a GP38
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See the pic of the real locomotive, that is the exact train that runs by me (Magnolia N.J. is where I work) so it needs to be a GP38-2 or GP40 to go with my Norfolk Southern GP38-2.


----------



## IronManStark

NAJ said:


> See the pic of the real locomotive, that is the exact train that runs by me (Magnolia N.J. is where I work) so it needs to be a GP38-2 or GP40 to go with my Norfolk Southern GP38-2.




Gotcha ! I will dig through my parts been to see if I have anything. I will also keep my eyes open at the flea markets coming up. 
I might find a GP with a SF paint job I can use the motor for one of my locos, and turn it into a dummy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NAJ

Thanks, I appreciate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## IronManStark

Yep  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

Just out of curiosity.....if the guy wants a decent price for the dummy, wouldn't it be better just to grab that one, rather than hunt forever for the same thing your passing on? I said I preferred the cleaner newer look, but, that is not a deal breaker for me. I'll buy it if I need it, dirty looking or not. And if you need it unpowered, and it's a decent price.......well.........


----------



## NAJ

My layout is complete and running so I am in no hurry to add anymore items especially something I really do not want.
Just like my comic book collecting and the issues I need to complete my runs...
At this point in my life if I get it fine, if I don't that is fine too.


----------



## NAJ

Still here, nothing has changed on the layout, train still runs 2-5 hours daily 5 days a week.


----------



## time warp

Trains rolling is always good! :thumbsup:


----------



## jlc41

NAJ, I like the tri colored schem. Hope you what you want. Again I say you have a very unique and interesting layout.


----------



## time warp

NAJ, If you still plan on eventually shopping your GP18's, there's a few things about them that I learned over the years.
They are not all built the same, there's an early production model that has bronze worm gears in the trucks, and also has a large plastic bracket to hold the headlight socket which uses a screw base bulb.
The later version has plastic worm gears, and the headlight mount is part of the front truck assembly. It has a very awkward pair of contacts and uses a bullet style bulb.
I thought this might help you if you end up needing parts.


----------



## NAJ

Appreciate that, we will see sometime after September if I get bored, collecting early SS and will only be working part time so will have more time.

When I do get back to working on the loco's #1 on the list is the already running Jersey Central Alco Century 424, it is very noisy, did buy some LaBelle gearbox lube and medium weight oil earlier in the year in anticipation of this.
They state the oil can be used on the brushes and commutator, have never done this so we will see if it makes any difference at all.

In the meantime the New Bachmann NS GP-38-2 has been handling the workload for month's now "Flawlessly".


----------



## NAJ

Just wanted to let everyone know I am still here...

Seems like the past few month's have been rough for a few of us. 

For me, things have changed, life threw me a curve ball (although I saw it coming) and it does not look like early SS, have to keep working full time, trying my best to cope (have GAD and on meds) , just waiting to see how life plays out.  hwell:
Should know if things turn out for the best by the end of September. :dunno:


----------



## time warp

Difficult times all around. Keep your eye on the ball, NAJ. 
I've had a setback myself, now having problems with my left leg, partly laid up again. Still can't work and one of my Sisters had a stroke at 57. Gotta keep looking ahead.:thumbsup:


----------



## NAJ

time warp said:


> Difficult times all around. Keep your eye on the ball, NAJ.
> I've had a setback myself, now having problems with my left leg, partly laid up again. Still can't work and one of my Sisters had a stroke at 57. Gotta keep looking ahead.:thumbsup:


I am so sorry to hear you have had a setback, you will be in my thoughts and prayers.

I am trying my best, anxiety does not allow me to look at the positives and live moment to moment and day to day, my mind is always racing and thinking the worse of everything, I used to be nicknamed "Mr. Doom and Gloom".

My two biggest mistakes were...
1)Back in Feb and March thinking I could get by on SS and part time work without Medical Insurance.
2)Stopped taking my meds back in May, I am back on as of August 7 but have to get back to an even keel which is hard especially with unknowns on the horizon.

I have been through tough times before and survived and with the help and support of friends and family I am sure I will be able to survive again.


----------



## time warp

Well, here we are. Some mornings I have to ask myself if I have what I need for today. The answer is always yes, and I realize there are many who can't say that. We've got it good, buddy.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Magic

Hang in there NAJ. 
Sorry to hear you and TW are having problems again.
Hopefully better times ahead.

Magic


----------



## jlc41

NAJ, TW so sorry to hear of your problems. Stay positive guys it makes a difference. Your in my prayers my friends.


----------



## NAJ

Thanks


----------



## NAJ

Just sitting here listening to the sound and rhythm of the train going around and around and around...
Very relaxing and therapeutic.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

NAJ said:


> Just sitting here listening to the sound and rhythm of the train going around and around and around...
> Very relaxing and therapeutic.


Yep, something I enjoy doing as well.

Mark


----------



## NAJ

Just wanted to say Hi and let everyone know I am still here and doing fine.

Trains are still running, I have not changed anything on the layout or added anything new.


----------



## time warp

Good to hear from you. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## NAJ

Hello To All,
Sadly I must say goodbye as I start a new chapter in my life.
I have retired and moved in with my Son and Daughter In Law to help with expenses and be closer to my Grandchildren.
At this time there is no room for a train layout so my current layout will be dismantled and placed in storage.
Thank You All for having me and allowing me to be a part of your community.


----------



## jlc41

Best of luck to you NAJ I enjoyed your seeing you enhance your layout and participation in the forum. Thanks for sharing.

Joe


----------



## time warp

I wish you well Jan, and hope everything works out.
I've enjoyed your work and contributions, and I believe all of us are a bit better for having come to know you.
Take care good friend. :appl:


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


> Hello To All,
> Sadly I must say goodbye as I start a new chapter in my life.
> I have retired and moved in with my Son and Daughter In Law to help with expenses and be closer to my Grandchildren.
> At this time there is no room for a train layout so my current layout will be dismantled and placed in storage.
> Thank You All for having me and allowing me to be a part of your community.



I just get back and you leave.....my heart is broken....
We will miss your layout, but none as much as you. My heart goes with you....


----------



## Magic

NAJ, It's been our pleasure to have you as a member of our community.
We'll all miss you and your contributions to the forum.

Sad to see you leave, check in once in a while and let us know how we are doing.
Also what you are up to.

Good luck in your new life.

Magic


----------



## VegasN

So sad.....


----------

